# bad dew claw removal..



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

*Worried*

Mia is having surgery on Monday for her spay. They will also be removing the dew claw that was not done right. I wonder how painfull that could be. I have had many dogs spayed so I know what to expect with that. Just worried about my little girl. Couldn't even sleep last night.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

She will be fine, don't worry. Dewclaw removal is done often. She will most likely go home with a pressure bandage which you will have to keep clean and dry for a few days, then go for a recheck. 
I am sure they will send pain meds home with her, if not, ask for some. It will help the first several days. I think she will most likely be more painful from the spay than the dewclaw removal. 
I am not sure if they will send antibiotics home. Some vets do, some don't.
Anyway, try not to worry. She will be fine.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought that the dewclaw removal is NOT recommended after the first two weeks of age. IMHO - I would do a research and ask a second opinion from another vet.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> She will be fine, don't worry. Dewclaw removal is done often. She will most likely go home with a pressure bandage which you will have to keep clean and dry for a few days, then go for a recheck.
> I am sure they will send pain meds home with her, if not, ask for some. It will help the first several days. I think she will most likely be more painful from the spay than the dewclaw removal.
> I am not sure if they will send antibiotics home. Some vets do, some don't.
> Anyway, try not to worry. She will be fine.


Thank you.. I will try not to worry. But I probably will..


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

oops sorry - did not see that this is the second time you are removing the dewclaw. Went too fast thru your post.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> I thought that the dewclaw removal is NOT recommended after the first two weeks of age. IMHO - I would do a research and ask a second opinion from another vet.


 It is only one. It wasn't done right and is causing her problems. I cannot even clip the nail it is growning so funny. It was done before I got her. They told me they were not removing the dew claws but when I picked her up she said they removed them. Kind of makes me mad.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have any advice about dew claw removals but I want to send you positive thoughts and good wishes for Mia.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

ssacres said:


> It is only one. It wasn't done right and is causing her problems. I cannot even clip the nail it is growning so funny. It was done before I got her. They told me they were not removing the dew claws but when I picked her up she said they removed them. Kind of makes me mad.


I can totally understand - I would be mad too. Bets of luck to you and Mia and wishes for a speedy recovery. Check with the vet in regards to ways of keeping Mia off the leg. I don't know if one of those round neck pillows from Petco will help with the leg as well. From another post on this Forum I understand that they are quite comfortable and the puppy can also sleep with them. I haven't done much research on it yet as I am not that far with my Rose..


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> I thought that the dewclaw removal is NOT recommended after the first two weeks of age. IMHO - I would do a research and ask a second opinion from another vet.


I think that rule is for when there aren't problems... In this case it sounds like it was already "removed" but not done right and is causing problems so they are trying to correct the problem...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually dewclaw removal is done routinely in dogs. Usually it is breeders that have it done when the pups are only a few days old, but I think a lot of them are starting to stop doing it. I don't know why, I am not a breeder. My previous Golden had his dewclaws removed as a few day old pup, my current Golden still has his dewclaws. 
Usually dewclaw removal in older dogs is done, because of the risk of them getting hung up on something or tearing off the dewclaw. Some dewclaws are tightly attached to bone, those usually don't cause a lot of problems just need to keep them clipped just like the other toe nails. Vets are more hesitant to take them off when requested by an owner. But some dewclaws are only attached to skin and are flopping in the breeze. Those, vets usually recommend taking off, because of a higher risk of getting hung up and tearing them off.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Let me know how the procedure goes.

My pup needs his back dewclaws removed because they're not attached. They just dangle there. The vet says when its time to neuter him (he's only 6 months right now) they'll take the dewclaws, too.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I had a sheltie rescue that when I got her spayed she had her dewclaws removed and it was fine she never even noticed other then she was not allowed to lick. My friend just had her goldens front dew claws removed at the same time she had her spayed. They were tight to the body but she still caught them several times when they go camping out in the high woods. They ride horses in, so they worried about the danger of a full tear when there is no quick way to get help. She did great did not even phase her.

Tink has one front dew claw both were removed by the vet at 3 days that he did not get all the bone and it started growing it is not coming in normal it will be removed when she is spayed. Many dogs are born with no rear dew claws and it breeder choice if they leave the front ones on. I always left them on my shelties on the very few litters I had. But other especially those that do field work prefer to remove them for safety reason.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

She will be fine. Aske the vet for pain meds and also get a cone for her so she can't lick at the area while it's healing. I had a rotty cross way back and if he had any nick on his front legs he would make it WAY worse by licking at it. Chances are the area will also be shaved and as the hair grows back and with the healing process it will get itchy prompting her to want to lick and chew.  Good luck with the spay! Here's to a quick and speedy recovery!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ssacres*

SSACRES

Dew Claw REMOVAL
I would VERIFY with your vet that they DON'T THINK it is too painful.
Both my Smooch and my Tucker have Dew Claws and the vet said not to remove them, when we got them. Smooch was 16 months when we adopted her and Tucker was 2 years old when we adopted him.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> SSACRES
> 
> Dew Claw REMOVAL
> I would VERIFY with your vet that they DON'T THINK it is too painful.
> Both my Smooch and my Tucker have Dew Claws and the vet said not to remove them, when we got them. Smooch was 16 months when we adopted her and Tucker was 2 years old when we adopted him.


I have no choice but to let her remove it. One side is good. Just didn't get done right on one paw. It appears to be growing in a circle and hitting her skin. I cannot even get a clipper on it and she pulls away because it hurts her. She is just a puppy so I guess I don't want it to bother her all her life. Otherwise I would just leave it alone. :wave:


----------

